# My Yellow-bellied Black Snake



## Sdaji (May 23, 2008)

Hi all,

this is Felicity, my lovely YBBS (I hate acronyms, but I've never before seen that one used, so I'll do it once!). She loves mice, I love her. I probed her today, and to reward her for her cooperation she got what she loves most. She is so greedy! If I don't feed her for more than two or three days she prowls constantly. Being the sucker I am for these things, she usually gets fed after a day or so of heavy prowling, and consequently she is growing faster than I knew these things could; a few cm per week. I might have a go at breeding her this season, it should be fun


----------



## andyscott (May 23, 2008)

What a stunning snake, beautiful coloring.
Try not to give in to her prowling, you dont want to over feed her, it can do more harm than good.
Thanks for sharing the pic though, she is an amazing looking snake.
Cheers Andy.


----------



## gold&black... (May 23, 2008)

Wow Sdaji, that has to b the best of her kind....... How come u never told me abt her????? When did u get her and how old is she??????? 

Do u have a full body shot of her????? 

G/B......


----------



## JasonL (May 23, 2008)

Wow Sadji, really nice! any full body pics???


----------



## Lozza (May 23, 2008)

wow very nice Sdaji - she is stunning!


----------



## moosenoose (May 23, 2008)

poser!!! Very Nice Sdaji!


----------



## stary boy (May 23, 2008)

looks like an infected worm


----------



## craftsman (May 23, 2008)

*Ybbs*

Sdaji, what is a Yellow - bellied Black Snake? Can you give us the sc. name?


----------



## JasonL (May 23, 2008)

that one is a tiger, though the name is usually termed for copperheads by farmers


----------



## -Peter (May 23, 2008)

JasonL said:


> that one is a tiger, though the name is usually termed for copperheads by farmers


or some tigers in WA
or green trees in SE Qld
and I am told Pseudechis butlerii

anthropomorphising? not a trait I expected.


----------



## Chris1 (May 23, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Wow Sadji, really nice! any full body pics???



i second that!!!


----------



## skakavacjakovac (May 23, 2008)

Beutifull snake!! Kind of you to have shared her with us..thanks!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 23, 2008)

Yellow bellied black snake WOW 
a new hybrid , stunning LOL


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (May 23, 2008)

Oh wow Sdaji, yet another stunning animal in your collection. A nice full body shot would be awesome  
I know you have the RBBs, do you have the Blue as well?


----------



## craftsman (May 23, 2008)

So, is it really good idea to call it "Yellow-bellied Black Snake" - a name used by farmers who wouldn't know snake from a lizard?


----------



## -Peter (May 23, 2008)

that would be a BBB


----------



## Malley (May 23, 2008)

Hey, I'm a little curious as to why an unhappy face icon accompanies the title of your thread... Is it because you are Sadji????


----------



## Chris1 (May 23, 2008)

haha, u funny!! 



Malley said:


> Hey, I'm a little curious as to why an unhappy face icon accompanies the title of your thread... Is it because you are Sadji????


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 23, 2008)

*awsome snake you got there sdaji.*


----------



## itbites (May 23, 2008)

*She's gorgeous!!! *


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 23, 2008)

What a stunning animal, Gotta love the tigers..You certainly have some fine specimens there sdaji..


> anthropomorphising? not a trait I expected.


Hopefully he is joking Peter  lol


----------



## Seth_GoC (May 23, 2008)

This is an amazing looking snake, I didn't even know they existed. Also the comment from GrumpyTheSnake... Blue-bellied??? Next your going to tell me there is a green.


----------



## jack (May 23, 2008)

"bbbs" nice one!..
more of a gun metal grey bellied actually... i s'pose there is a bluish tinge on them though.
nice tiger sdaji, what are felicity's ancestors locale?


----------



## m.punja (May 23, 2008)

might have to guess the locale, I'd say western aus some place. My WA's are my only tigers with such bright yellow bellies.


----------



## Sdaji (May 23, 2008)

andyscott: I had no idea, perhaps you could inform me of this 'overeating syndrome' of which you speak. Sounds like an interesting concept!

gold&black: I didn't get her until recently, sorry!

I mainly posted that picture as an excuse to say "YBBS". She isn't yellow-bellied all the way down. I'll get a full body picture and post it some time soon 

Thanks for the compliments, folks  I'll pass them on to Felicity.

-Peter: I'm full of unexpected traits


----------



## euphorion (May 23, 2008)

Now thats a snake that could convince me to get into keeping venoms. Absolutely stunning Sadji. And yes, stop reading these posts and got on with getting more pics up!


----------



## callith (May 23, 2008)

very cool


----------



## krusty (May 23, 2008)

very nice as like all the others i would like to see a full body shot.


----------



## Armand (May 23, 2008)

yellowed belly black snake.. i have heard Inland Taipans (small scaled snakes) being called YBBS before.. lol you anyway its a very beautiful snake!


----------



## thals (May 23, 2008)

Beautiful girl you've got there Sdaj..

Hahaha you guys sound like you wanna see the centre-fold of a playboy mag with all this anticipation for the "body-shot" :lol: 

Bring on the body shot!


----------



## Armand (May 23, 2008)

how much do you feed a ven like that? did you say twice a week!


----------



## Magpie (May 23, 2008)

Sorry for going off topic (not really ) but some BBBS, spotted blacks, P guttatus have fairly blue bellies.


----------



## Clitybangspython (May 24, 2008)

@@@@ing stuning snake how much or what would you want as a trade????


----------



## dpeica (May 24, 2008)

> @@@@ing stuning snake how much or what would you want as a trade????



I just sold one exactly the same for $400...way too cheap.


----------



## Clitybangspython (May 24, 2008)

dpeica said:


> I just sold one exactly the same for $400...way too cheap.


 

do you have any others for sale?


----------



## dpeica (May 24, 2008)

No.


----------



## skunk (May 24, 2008)

> I just sold one exactly the same for $400...way too cheap./QUOTE]
> 
> :cry:
> 
> :lol:


----------



## skunk (May 24, 2008)

> I just sold one exactly the same for $400...way too cheap./
> 
> 
> > :cry:
> ...


----------



## skunk (May 24, 2008)

quotes jsut arent working for me..neways, AWEsome YBBS sdaji !!! damn i gota get some one day....


----------



## alpha (May 24, 2008)

stunning tiger mate 

cheers, alpha


----------



## junglepython2 (May 24, 2008)

Nice sdaji, what is she like to handle?


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (May 27, 2008)

I have heard the Blue bellies referred to as a Swamp Tiger.... or something like that, not 100% sure. They are actually a very pretty snake. My husband and his mate accidently got one hooked on a lure while they were fishing.. I'll see if I can download the pic off his phone.


----------



## Sdaji (May 28, 2008)

skunk: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

junglepython2: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry guys, I've had good people keeping me busy with birthday (birthday weekend/week/month) celebration, which hasn't left much opportunity for me and my camera to have quality time together, but I'll get around to it!


----------



## redbellybite (May 28, 2008)

thanks sadji just what we needed another breed of snake lol so now we have yellow bellies ,night tigers, swamp tigers ,anyone else can add to this miss informed list????? but true as all were saying a lovely tiger snake would love to see her full pic


----------



## Bung-Eye (May 28, 2008)

good looking tiger there mate. bring it with you when you come up to qld, just tie it onto your pants like a belt, she'll be right.


----------

